# Java partially filled arrays question



## wolf2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

SO i have this program written that i need to modify so that it partially fills the array with m +ve no.s, where the value of m is no bigger than the size of the array, n. the user inputs m positive whole numbers at the keyboard and ends the input with a -ve number. the -ve no. is used as a delimiter to indicate the end of the input and it is not stored in the array.

here's the program


```
import java.util.*;
public class Test
{
    
    
        public static void main(String [] args)
        {
           String again;
           do
           {
                Scanner keyIn = new Scanner(System.in);
                            
                //ask the user for array size
                System.out.print("How big is the array : ");
                int [] test = new int [keyIn.nextInt()];
        
                //ask the user to enter the numbers
                System.out.print("Enter " + test.length + " Whole numbers : ");
                
                //store the array
                for(int i=0; i<test.length; i++)
                {
                    test [i] = keyIn.nextInt();
                }
                
                //display the array
                System.out.println("The array contains: ");
                print(test);
                
                //display the samlest number
                System.out.println("\nSmallest = " + smallest(test));
                
                //display the elements less than smallest + 20
                System.out.println("\nNumber of array elements less than " + (smallest(test) + 20) + " : " + lessThan(test));
                
                //add 10 to each element and display
                System.out.println("\nThe contents of array after adding 10 to each element: ");
                add(test);
                
                //subtract 10 from each element > smallest + 30
                System.out.println("\nThe contents of array after subtracting 10 from each element > smallest+30: ");
                sub(test);
            
                //ask the user if he wants to do it again
                System.out.print("Do it again? Y or y (for yes), N or n(for no): ");
                again = keyIn.next();
            }while(again.equalsIgnoreCase("Y"));
        }
    
    //method to display the array
    public static void print(int [] test)
    {
        for (int i= 0; i<test.length; i++)
            if((i+1)%10 != 0)
                System.out.print(test[i] + "\t");
            else
                System.out.println(test[i]);
    }
    
    //calculates the smallest element
    public static int smallest(int [] test)
    {
        int small = test[0];
        for(int i=1; i<test.length; i++)
        {
            if(small > test[i])
                small = test[i];
        }
        return small;
    }
    
    //calculates the number of elements < smallest + 20
    public static int lessThan(int [] test)
    {
        int less = smallest(test) + 20, count = 0;
        
        for(int i=1; i<test.length; i++)
        {
            if(test[i] < less)
                count = count + 1;
        }
        return count;
    }
    
    //adds 10 to each element
    public static void add(int [] test)
    {
        for(int i=0; i<test.length; i++)
        {
            test [i] += 10;
            if((i+1)%10 != 0)
                System.out.print(test[i] + "\t");
            else
                System.out.println(test[i]);
        }
    }
    
    //subtracts 10 from each element > smallest + 30
    public static void sub(int [] test)
    {
        int small = test[0];
        for(int i=1; i<test.length; i++)
        {
            if(small > test[i])
                small = test[i];
        }
        
        for(int i=0; i<test.length; i++)
        {
            if (test[i] > (small + 30))
            {
                test[i] = test[i] - 10;
            }
        }
        print(test);
    }
}
```


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

nm, solved. 

here's the result. just put the variable used which counts the number of positive entries into the array and acts as a counter. then the array entering loop ends when it encounters a -ve number. then, modified the methods to take the "used" variable as a second parameter, which allows the loops managing the array elements to run up until the value of "used" variable. modified all the method calls to include used as a parameter to be passed to method. 


```
import java.util.*;
public class Test
{
    
    
        public static void main(String [] args)
        {
           String again;
           do
           { 
                Scanner keyIn = new Scanner(System.in);
                int input = 0, used = 0;

                
                //ask the user for array size
                System.out.print("How big is the array : ");
                int [] test = new int [keyIn.nextInt()];
        
                //ask the user to enter the numbers
                System.out.print("Enter " + test.length + " Whole numbers : ");
                
                //store the array
                for(int i=0; i<test.length; i++)
                {
                    input = keyIn.nextInt();
                    if( input > 0 ){
                        test [i] = input;
                        used = used + 1;}
                    else
                        break;
                }
                
                //display the array
                System.out.println("\nThe array contains: ");
                print(test, used);
                
                //display the samlest number
                System.out.println("\n\nSmallest = " + smallest(test, used));
                
                //display the elements less than smallest + 20
                System.out.println("\nNumber of array elements less than " + (smallest(test, used) + 20) + " : " + lessThan(test, used));
                
                //add 10 to each element and display
                System.out.println("\nThe contents of array after adding 10 to each element: ");
                add(test, used);
                
                //subtract 10 from each element > smallest + 30
                System.out.println("\nThe contents of array after subtracting 10 from each element > smallest+30: ");
                sub(test, used);
            
                //ask the user if he wants to do it again
                System.out.print("\nDo it again? Y or y (for yes), N or n(for no): ");
                again = keyIn.next();
            }while(again.equalsIgnoreCase("Y"));
        }
    
    //method to display the array
    public static void print(int [] test, int used)
    {
        for (int i= 0; i<used; i++)
            if((i+1)%10 != 0)
                System.out.print(test[i] + "\t");
            else
                System.out.println(test[i]);
    }
    
    //calculates the smallest element
    public static int smallest(int [] test, int used)
    {
        int small = test[0];
        for(int i=1; i<used; i++)
        {
            if(small > test[i])
                small = test[i];
        }
        return small;
    }
    
    //calculates the number of elements < smallest + 20
    public static int lessThan(int [] test, int used)
    {
        int less = smallest(test, used) + 20, count = 0;
        
        for(int i=1; i<used; i++)
        {
            if(test[i] < less)
                count = count + 1;
        }
        return count;
    }
    
    //adds 10 to each element
    public static void add(int [] test, int used)
    {
        for(int i=0; i<used; i++)
        {
            test [i] += 10;
            if((i+1)%10 != 0)
                System.out.print(test[i] + "\t");
            else
                System.out.println(test[i]);
        }
    }
    
    //subtracts 10 from each element > smallest + 30
    public static void sub(int [] test, int used)
    {
        int small = test[0];
        for(int i=1; i<used; i++)
        {
            if(small > test[i])
                small = test[i];
        }
        
        for(int i=0; i<used; i++)
        {
            if (test[i] > (small + 30))
            {
                test[i] = test[i] - 10;
            } 
        }
        print(test, used);
    }
}
```


----------

